# AZ: Pavillions tonight???



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Anyone going tonight? (Dec 6)

:fluffy:


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..dayum..wish I was there.. ..I'm 4-hrs. away..NorthEasternArizona..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Show Low?


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..nah.. ..Chinle..navajo reservation.. :thumbup: ..


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

...in the North Eastern corner of Az.. ..near N.M.


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

When is the next time you are meeting at the Pavillion, I would like to go and check it out. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ I also wanna check it out


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Werd... sorry didn't see this post till early sunday morning 2am. How bouts going this coming saturday dec. 27. I don't know if I'll be able to go then.. but at least I'll mark it down to make it. I was out at graduation party tonight. But I'll post up again when it gets closer if I'm going or not. Anyone else down for the 27th?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

whats the time and location


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

approx 7:30-8pm.... Thats' when I get there usually. I park in the motorcycle section and walk around from there. I can be identified wearing this gear:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I just realized that I don't even know what is going down at the Pavilions
< :dumbass:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ba ahhaha... all right :dumbass: 

Well basically its a car show for average joes like us. Its interesting to see what people have been working on in their garages. But it takes place every week. Sometimes you see the same stuff, but alot of the time you see some nice new shit. Like a couple weeks ago I was shocked and amazed by a 69 camaro with two T4 turbos and super tubbed rear. It was so damn clean and amazing. Plenty of super clean imports too. Not to mention a blue datsun 510 with a 300zx single turbo setup swapped into it. A grand national had a turbo the size of my head and a wastegate big enough to eat off of. But yeah, its a pretty sweeet place if your into all forms of automotive stuff. Some sick ass motorcycles show up to. I saw a rolls royce Y2K there once. So fuggin bad ass.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Hell Yeah! :thumbup: Thats what I thought it was just wasn't sure. In Jan. I'm gonna sell my lumina to a friend and use that money (use as a down payment) to buy either a 90+ 240 or an 80's turbo Z. I know the owner of a Small dealership and he totally willing to go out and find a car for me when I go in to see him. That way i won't be embarassed to go there


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

embarrassed??? Naw, its not always about showin off your ride. I just go there to marvel at others works. It's amazing what everyday people cook up sometimes. I just think it would be cool for me to do my part as a long time member of this piece and start putting something together for the phx metro area kids. Hell, I don't even drive a nissan, let alone a car! (yet). But its always cool to meet up with people. I met up with Ryan from HP Autoworks Last night. Cool motha trucka. It'd be cool to meet up with the rest of ya'll at some point and time. Feel free to schedule other meets, bbq's or whatever too. If you start it, they will come. Especially the people that post on here alot. Cause we obviously don't have anything else better to do.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

What do you mean nothin better to do? I just went and refilled my drink and in a minute I'll go and feed the cats. See I got plenty to do j/k 

We should do some sort of BBq or something like during spring break. mmmmm..bbq. For anyone who can get out here by then :cheers:


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

sup everybody? I'm new to this forum but I'm in the Phoenix/Scottsdale area. I just picked up a 2002 Sentra SE-R SpecV and I love it!! Wanna meet up with some other nissan owners and see wuts up. I just left my other club site since i got a different car, so I'd like to meet some new peeps. My other club had BBQ's up at Papago Park like once a month so maybe that's something we could arrange.... Anyway's talk to you later!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Werd.. welcome to the forum. We don't really do much on this site. Ive only been to one function from this forum, and that was quite a while ago. To me this site is all about OT, since I don't really need the tech info. So I can't really forsee the once a month thing, but it would be cool to get something together after all this holiday rush stuff is gone. So yeah, feel free to meet up at Pavillions this saturday night if you can make it. 

Just out of curiousity, what site did you come from?


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Werd.. welcome to the forum. We don't really do much on this site. Ive only been to one function from this forum, and that was quite a while ago. To me this site is all about OT, since I don't really need the tech info. So I can't really forsee the once a month thing, but it would be cool to get something together after all this holiday rush stuff is gone. So yeah, feel free to meet up at Pavillions this saturday night if you can make it.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what site did you come from?


I will have to come out sometime and meet up with you guys!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

So who is going to Pavillions tonight??? I'll be there about 6:30 - 7ish. Dont know how long I'll stay though. Probably an hour or so.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oops, saw this thread a day too late. It was cold last night though  

I'll have a VERY cool car to bring down there in a week or two as well! 
Hint: NISMO parts, JIC suspension, Supercharged, etc...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

JustinP10 said:


> Oops, saw this thread a day too late. It was cold last night though
> 
> I'll have a VERY cool car to bring down there in a week or two as well!
> Hint: NISMO parts, JIC suspension, Supercharged, etc...












So I assume that its not putting down 151hp and 135lb ft anymore? I'm very interested to see this!!! You been busy :showpics:


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Heh, well it's technically not my car that has those parts. It's a project car at work that I've been piecing together.  

My car does have more power too though... almost 180whp and about 145-150ft.lbs of torque.. I swapped an SR20VE motor into the car about a year ago.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

JustinP10 said:


> Heh, well it's technically not my car that has those parts. It's a project car at work that I've been piecing together.
> 
> My car does have more power too though... almost 180whp and about 145-150ft.lbs of torque.. I swapped an SR20VE motor into the car about a year ago.


Supercharged 350Z?


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Werd.. welcome to the forum. We don't really do much on this site. Ive only been to one function from this forum, and that was quite a while ago. To me this site is all about OT, since I don't really need the tech info. So I can't really forsee the once a month thing, but it would be cool to get something together after all this holiday rush stuff is gone. So yeah, feel free to meet up at Pavillions this saturday night if you can make it.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what site did you come from?


well...don't laugh, but it was j-body.org
it's all cavalier's and sunfires. I had a 99 5-spd 2.2l cav. i only had intake and header on it. But it was slow. I only ran it a couple times fully loaded interior, subs in back, some heavy 17" rims i hit low 17's :thumbdwn: but the new ones with the 2.2 ecotec engines actually got some pep to them. my friend ran his best on his 02 5spd at 15.50 but that was with no back or passenger seat. *shrugs* u may have seen my car at Firebird or around town. It's the only green cavalier with green and purple chameleon painted rims.


----------

